

HBO Now Pricing - alexyes
http://order.hbonow.com/?camp=NowM1

======
sp332
$69 for an Apple TV and $15/mo for HBO Now (which will only be available on
Apple products for an indeterminate amount of time).

------
kolev
Thanks, but no thanks. Arm-twisting and carteling never works.

~~~
alexyes
I hope they will open it up to every device soon. History teaches that is the
right path anyway

